# Vanda growing outdoors question



## etex (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,
This summer I hung about a dozen orchids outdoors for the summer. Kept the number small because it's the first time I've done this. I have a Vanda Madame Rattana AM/AOS x Fuch's Delight 4N in fat,pretty purple buds that is growing in dappled morning sun. Moved it from more morning sun when the buds started to swell and color started but kept the same orientation to the sun.Temps this week will be days mid 90's and nights in the 70's. Do I keep it outside to bloom and move it to more shade? Should I bring it indoors when the blooms start to open,or would the change in temps/environment hurt the blooms? 
It is my only vanda and I am so excited it is going to bloom!!Have had this plant a year and a half and it did not bloom last summer in my sunroom. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 30, 2010)

I think that in most any case, you leave an orchid in bud where it is until the flowers are mostly open.. then you can move it. in some cases buds can fall off if there is a change, though what you are thinking moving it from brighter light to a bit more shade doesn't seem like it would hurt at all since it'll still be in the same relative environment.

that said, i've never grown a vanda outdoors! but still i don't think moving it to some more shade would hurt it at all, and if it's slightly cooler the buds/flowers may last a little longer


----------



## etex (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for your reply and that's what I was hoping to hear! A few of the buds are getting real fat and colorful, so don't want to leave it in dappled morning sun when the buds start to open. And thought bringing it in the house would be too much of a change.
It really helps to get input from a more experienced grower. Thanks!!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 30, 2010)

well, since you are growing a vanda to flowering, you are more experienced than I


----------



## etex (Aug 30, 2010)

. Thanks, I am rather happy about getting a vanda to bloom. Next I will have to get another.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 30, 2010)

The buds and subsequent flowers should be unharmed without moving the plant at all. Once they are open, they will last a little longer if you slow the plant down a little by reducing sun or lowering temps though.


----------



## etex (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks,Ernie!
Madame is starting to bloom!! 2 buds are open! My Vanda is beautiful!!
Here's a photo - http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=234535#post234535


----------

